

Compatibility Tables for HTML5, CSS3, SVG and other upcoming web tech - Rust
http://a.deveria.com/caniuse/

======
Rust
From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1273618> , too useful not to share.
Thanks to nimbupani.

